# Beethoven Remembered



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've been recently curious about the first biography wrote about Beethoven, _Beethoven Remembered_, by Wegeler and Ries. It came out even before the famous Schindler biography, and as a personal fan of the composer, I'm eager to read it. I may buy it soon.

Anyone here know this biography? What do you think of it?

https://www.publishersweekly.com/978-0-915556-15-1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope you'll give us a report on this! Amazon has it, but plenty expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0915556154/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=publiweekl05-20

Added: Thayer's later bio probably incorporates most of what Ries and Wegeler have to say, and (unfortunately) Schindler as well. That may be a better (and beefier) bet.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

As a supplement to any Beethoven biography, here is the 1st volume of Beethoven's letters: https://www.gutenberg.org/files/13065/13065-h/13065-h.htm

"The master, so fond of writing, though he often rather amusingly accuses himself of being a lazy correspondent, may very probably have sent forth at least double the amount of the letters here given, and there is no doubt whatever that a much larger number are still extant in the originals. The only thing that can be done at this moment, however, is to make the attempt to bring to light, at all events, the letters that could be discovered in Germany. The mass of those which I gradually accumulated, and now offer to the public (with the exception of some insignificant notes), appeared to me sufficiently numerous and important to interest the world, and also to form a substantial nucleus for any letters that may hereafter be discovered." Published in 1866.


----------

